# Server mit vielen IPs



## grkpfl (27. März 2009)

xxxx xxxxx axxxx


----------



## DeluXe (27. März 2009)

Es wird keinen Anbieter geben, der ein solches Produkt von Haus aus anbietet.

Du kannst dir aber zum Beispiel bei Hetzner einen Root Server holen, welcher schon mit 7 IPs ankommt. (Das ist meiner Meinung nach schon sehr viel.)
Die restlichen müsstest du dann für 15,- Euro das Stück dazu kaufen.
Ok, das ist wirklich ein teurer Spass, aber es gänge.


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (4. April 2009)

Hi,
naja, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht, es kostet pro Subnetz einmalig 15Euro. Das sind glaube ich immer 7 Adressen pro Subnetz. Allerdings muss man für diese zusätzlichen Adressen das Flexi-Pack bestellen. Das kostet 15Euro im Monat.
Du könntest auch mal bei IPX schauen. Für 4 Euro Aufpreis im Monat bekommt man da 32 Adressen. Eventuell lohnt es sich ja mal nachzufragen ob auch 64 Adressen möglich wären.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. April 2009)

Hallo grkpfl,

die Anzahl an IP-Adressen ist grundsätzlich überhaupt kein Problem, solange dein Bedarf RIPE-konform begründet ist. Bei entsprechender Begründung könnte ich (sowieso auch jeder andere Anbieter) dir einen passenden Server anbieten.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

